# Telia ADSL [Solved!]

## MdaG

I dagsläget kopplar jag upp mig genom DHCP, men i sommar (om en vecka) kommer jag bara att ha tillgång till ett ADSL modem (Telia). Vilka ändringar måste jag göra (och vart) för att kunna fortsätta komma åt internet?Last edited by MdaG on Mon Jul 25, 2005 8:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kallamej

Följande trådar verkar vara relevanta.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-34019-highlight-telia+adsl.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298585-highlight-telia+adsl.html

----------

## hensan

Telia ändrade nyligen sitt system, nu behöver man inte logga in på nån websida längre. Så om du redan kör DHCP så behöver du inte göra några ändringar alls för att det ska funka.

----------

## MdaG

Testade att inte göra någonting alls, men det fungerar inte. Sitter på min flickväns dator nu. Hon har installerat nått krafs via nån CD som Telia skickade med abonnemanget. Sen så kör hon XP också...

Det är säkert bara nån detalj som jag måste ändra på. Hon behöver i alla fall inte skriva in något utan det fungerar direkt så som DHCP ska göra.

*edit*

Jag har provat med följande tips från en tråd som kallamej gav:

 *Quote:*   

> jag har i /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/init" > /dev/null
> 
> lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/login?username=USER&password=PASS" > /dev/null
> ...

 

Men när jag sedan försöker köra det får jag följande felmeddelande:

```

Looking up 10.0.0.6

Making HTTP connection to 10.0.0.6

Alert! Unable to connect to remote host.

lynx: Can't access startfile http://10.0.0.6/sd/init

Looking up 10.0.0.6

Making HTTP connection to 10.0.0.6

Alert! Unable to connect to remote host.

lynx: Can't access startfile http://10.0.0.6/login?username=**********?password=***********

 * Failed to start local.                                                                                                        [!!]
```

Nån som vet vad som ikan vara problemet?

----------

## 30726

 *hensan wrote:*   

> Telia ändrade nyligen sitt system, nu behöver man inte logga in på nån websida längre. Så om du redan kör DHCP så behöver du inte göra några ändringar alls för att det ska funka.

 

----------

## MdaG

Mjo, jag såg det, men jag upplever det inte så. Jag får ingen som helst kontakt med nätet. Jag har provat adsl-setup och knappat in allt, men när jag sedan kör adsl-start så får jag bara "timed out"...

----------

## troopern

Telia har ju nu ändrat så att man ej behöver logga in längre, så det skall bara vara att boota up, med DHCP igång och få ett IP och sen klicka sönder nätet.

Annars hade qadsl varit en lösning för dig.

----------

## MdaG

Jag insåg just att alltihop handlat om att man måste vänta 20 min från det att man kopplar från en dator till det att en annan kan nyttja linan... :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

